# What is this.



## Les Barnette (Apr 2, 2020)

I had one of these as a kid. I took this pic at a Cockshutt show. Although painted Cockshutt colors I'm not finding where Cockshutt made one. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's neat is what that is!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

After making the picture full size, I see now that its front wheel drive. That's really neatoh now!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Never seen anything quite like that! Swisher made a three wheeler back in the day, as well as Fairbanks Morse, but none looked like this one.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep swisher, fairbanks, and Sears made one too.


----------

